# Micrófono de webcam no funciona [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola gentoolia!!!!

Quiero instalar una webcam para skype pero no logro hacer andar el micrófono, la marca es NogaNet pero:

```
 # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 010: ID 18ec:3399 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.
```

En el kernel agregue en sonido el usb support, y en USB agregue los widgets. La imagen de la cámara anda bien pero el sonido nada.

Cuando lo conecto el journalctl arroja esto:

```
jun 06 17:01:02 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

jun 06 17:01:02 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

jun 06 17:01:02 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: can't read configurations, error -71

jun 06 17:01:02 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: device not accepting address 5, error -71

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: New USB device found, idVendor=18ec, idProduct=3399

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: usb 5-5: Manufacturer: ARKMICRO

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 PC CAMERA (18ec:3399)

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_DEF(PROBE) not supported. Enabling workaround.

jun 06 17:01:03 natrix kernel: input: USB2.0 PC CAMERA as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb5/5-5/5-5:1.0/input/input7
```

Lo curioso es que en la configuración de sonido del kmix aparece como dispositivo de grabación, pero aparece en gris y no me deja elegirlo. No aparece en la selección del canal maestro.

Alguna idea? Falta algún driver?

Gracias!!!Last edited by natrix on Thu Jun 19, 2014 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

Movido a multimedia

----------

## ZaPa

¿Has intentado a elevar el volumen con alsamixer?. Teclea alsamixer en la consola...el tablulador es para cambiar de dispositivo de sonido.

Un saludo.

----------

## natrix

Hola, ya había olvidado este hilo.

El problema era que pulseaudio me había cambiado la prioridad de los device. Lo solucioné con pavucontrol, cambié el orden de uso de los dispositivos..

Gracias por responder  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

